# NAD: Traynor TVM10



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Picked up a Traynor TVM10 portable, battery-powered amp yesterday at L&M:

















Pretty handy little box for $99 used. Two channels, four-band EQ. Feet on three sides giving three different speaker angles and mounts on a speaker stand. Sounds nice at low-ish volumes, but gets a bit "boxy" when I push the volume with my acoustic guitar, but even then, it's still pretty usable. All I want it for is to add a bit of chutzpah for street festival/busker-type outdoor gigs. Should be perfect.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool.

A zillion years ago I had a pair of 50 watt Yorkville powered wedge monitors. Individually or paired they made great acoustic amps, though like yours, a little boxy (maybe stifled) when forced a bit. (Great for the bass rig, btw.) It was their awkward size that bothered my aching joints, but yours looks more joint friendly. I might be able to use the battery feature too.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mooh said:


> ... It was their awkward size that bothered my aching joints, but yours looks more joint friendly. ...


Definitely more joint friendly - 25 lbs, 6 inch woofer.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Definitely more joint friendly - 25 lbs, 6 inch woofer.


That's easier to handle. Can't beat the price either.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I spent three days lugging one of these around barns, fields and streams as a portable PA amplifying a SM58 for a small agricultural group conference needing a mic so that everyone could hear a leader speak about the local conditions for farming. It was much more effective than a megaphone and everyone loved the clear, relaxed sound. A single charge was good for the entire gig.

My fee was gladly paid and the tip was enough to buy 2 more rigs. 

I like using them when called upon to provide a small solution near water as there is practically no shock danger if someone wanders into the water after too many wobbly pops.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought one a few years ago. I was very pleased with how long the charge lasted and I find it works better with my FX unit than the tube amp I used to use.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought one a few years ago. I was surprised at how long the charge lasted. It also worked much better with my FX unit than the tube amp I used to have.


----------

